# Meal Plans @ Atlantis/Harborside



## mincone (Mar 13, 2006)

We are going down @ the end of Aug. (husband, child, myself, friend, & her 2 daughters) and were trying to decide about the meal plans.  We have a 2 bedroom lockoff (w/kitchens) and are wondering if we should do the meal plan or not.  I've been reading about this and some people say take the meal plan and others say not to.  We were there a year ago and a friend who was there last summer says there are more places to eat since the construction is completed.  I would appreciate your opinions.  Is it better to eat breakfast in and go out once in a while or save the money for a great dinner?  Do you find you save more by not doing the plans and just doing it on your own or do you save more by doing the meal plans?


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 13, 2006)

I think it depends on how you like to eat. We have never done the meal plan. To us, one of the benefits of timesharing is not having to go out for breakfast. If we were on the meal plan, we would feel like we had to. Also, we have three kids, and so we only do one or two "fancy" meals, and have the rest at more reasonable, family friendly restaurants, some of which are off property. 

The new marina village is fantastic! It really connects Harborside and Atlantis. Most of the new restaurants that have opened up recently are in the marina village. Some are very upscale (Cafe Martinique which doesn't allow children under 13, Seafire Steakhouse, Carmines, and Nobu (in the Casino)) and some are more casual and strictly walk-in-- no reservations (Bimini Road, Johnny Rockets). A new pizza restaurant will be opening soon. It's nice to have more choices.

But if you are the type who likes to eat at the nicer restaurants every night, then the meal plan may work out very nicely for you. BigFrank was there in January and reported that he saved a ton of money with the meal plan. Have you seen the information on the Atlantis website? I can't get a direct link, but if you go to www.Atlantis.com and under the Navigator, click on dining, and then dining plans. 

But no matter what you decide, make sure you make your Atlantis dinner reservations well in advance of your trip. You can email them to HSMeals@Kerzner.com and they will take care of it for you.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 13, 2006)

I never do the meal plan. There are plenty of other restaurants to go to that have better food and are a better value than the Atlantis restaurants. Going with children make the decision even easier unless you plan on going out for breakfast every morning. 
If you were going to eat every meal at Atlantis anyway then the plan will save you money. Otherwise it isnt worth it.


----------



## mincone (Mar 13, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> I never do the meal plan. There are plenty of other restaurants to go to that have better food and are a better value than the Atlantis restaurants. Going with children make the decision even easier unless you plan on going out for breakfast every morning.
> If you were going to eat every meal at Atlantis anyway then the plan will save you money. Otherwise it isnt worth it.




Thank you All, The meal plan is out. I think the best option is not being tied to a time table or locations for meals.

Thanks,

John


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 13, 2006)

We have been there 3 times and have never done the meal plan.  But we always ended up spending lots of $$ on food!  So for our upcoming trip in May, I opted to do the meal plan.  Since DS is 4 years old and DD will just be turning 1, they eat totally free with us on the plan.  We are choosing to do the MODIFIED plan, and then we will do 1 or 2 nice upscale dinners that we will pay OOP for.  On those days, we will go to Murrays, Atlas or The Point and get our dinner as "TAKE OUT" and either eat it for lunch that day or the day after.  Just so we don't lose out on the $$ we already paid!  

I'll let you know my opinion on the plan after I get back!


----------



## azsunluvr (Mar 16, 2006)

I would think that with kids the meal plan would be too expensive. We did not do it and it worked out very well. We took a suitcase full of non-perishable food that the kids like. Bought milk, a head of lettuce, orange juice, etc at the Hurricane Hole shopping center. Often, the kids would eat what they wanted at the villa, then went with us and had dessert while my husband and I ate a nice meal out. Still cost a lot of money, but I feel we save a considerable amount doing it this way.


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 16, 2006)

azsunluvr said:
			
		

> I would think that with kids the meal plan would be too expensive. We did not do it and it worked out very well. We took a suitcase full of non-perishable food that the kids like. Bought milk, a head of lettuce, orange juice, etc at the Hurricane Hole shopping center. Often, the kids would eat what they wanted at the villa, then went with us and had dessert while my husband and I ate a nice meal out. Still cost a lot of money, but I feel we save a considerable amount doing it this way.



I think you're right, too.  Once I have to start paying for my kids to be on the meal plan, I probably won't do it anymore.  I am just trying it this once to see how it works out...and since he is 4 (and DD will be turning 1 the day after we get back), they eat TOTALLY for free since we are on the plan.

I also want to say that if anyone is looking for cheaper food for their villa and don't want to pay Atlantis or  Paradise Island prices, take the shuttle service from Harborside that takes you over the bridge into Nassau to the local supermarket.  DEFINITELY a lot cheaper than the place down the block from the Atlantis (that always looks like it is on the verge of closing down!!!)  The shuttle costs $7 per person, but you save so much money by stocking your villa here.  They also have a beer distributor across the parking lot from the grocery store...also a lot cheaper than anyplace near the Atlantis!


----------

